# Mocha's Blog



## critterchic (Jan 11, 2012)

I have always wanted a rabbit. This past Sept I finally brought my girl Mocha home. Mocha is a mini rex and is eight months old. I also have six mini poodles and six female rats.

This is where Mocha lives, she shares an area with the rat cage.












and this is Mocha,











Mocha butt, too cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mocha is a beautiful bunny and bunny butt pictures are always cute.


----------



## MILU (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in love!!! 
:inlove::inlove::inlove::bouquet::flowerskiss:ink iris:

And yes, I have to agree - bunny butt pics are always cute!! heheh


----------



## rawrforserious (Jan 17, 2012)

Aww. Mocha! She's so gorgeous.


----------



## critterchic (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments! Mocha is a sweet girl and I am so happy she came into my life.


----------



## critterchic (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought I would share pics of one of my dogs. Smith is a six yr old mini poodle. I am a huge Johnny Depp fan and love the Pirates of the Caribean movies. Smith was born the summer after Pirates came out so everything about Smith is Pirate related. I have been growing out his beard for what seems like forever and finally today was able to braid it and add beads.

Captain jack Sparrow,






Smith,


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

Mocha is absolutely beautiful.

And I am also a Big Johnny Depp fan as well, and love the Pirates of the Caribean movies. 

Smith looks GREAT! 

Thanks for sharing. 

K


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

It looks like Smith is not all that sure about the braids, cute pictures.


----------



## critterchic (Jan 24, 2012)

Smith was not crazy about sitting still for the braiding part and definitly does not like me to tug on them. Yeah, he has it rough! :biggrin2:


----------



## critterchic (Jan 29, 2012)

This is were I found Mocha this morning. I just saw her silhouette through the curtains.


----------



## critterchic (Feb 14, 2012)

Mocha loves her phone books!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

Boy looks like Mocha had a ball with the phone book. Hope she didn't have access to a phone, because I wouldn't want to see that bill. lol

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh cutie! Love her house :inlove:


----------



## critterchic (Mar 14, 2012)

I added a few things for Mocha's enjoyment! and mine! :biggrin2:


----------



## critterchic (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been taking Mocha to work with me and she is having such a good time! I set up a cage for her so that if she gets scared she has a safe place to go. I leave the door open and can come and go as she pleases. So far she has been very brave and seems to like going. :biggrin2:

"Is it time to go home yet?"


----------



## critterchic (Apr 19, 2012)

So Mocha has a new friend. I got a little girl bun from the same breeder as Mocha. I really think Mocha should have a friend. So this one is about eight weeks old and they met for the first time today. I thought Mocha would be the aggressor but she was actually afraid of the baby. The baby loves Mocha and chased her everywhere. It was actually very funny. Poor Mocha. The baby is very brave and out going and curious. I took them to work as it is neutral territory even though Mocha goes to work with me a lot. They could ran around and get to know each other there. They were together for about six hours with Mocha running away most of the time! So here is the baby, I am thinking of calling her "Ice", not for sure on that yet.






her temp at night home.






Mocha hiding from the baby, and the baby in Mocha's "at work" cage.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations on the new bunny! Pretty girl. Love the name Ice. Name definitely fits! 

Hoping Mocha gets over her shyness of the new baby. They look good together. 

Wishing you all the luck with the bonding. 

K


----------



## critterchic (Apr 30, 2012)

Ice & Mocha are really getting along. They are still living separately but maybe for not much longer. They spend all day together at work when I take them or a couple of hours together in the kitchen at night when I don't. Here are some pics of them.

Ice's cage,






Ice, she loves her hammock!






Ice, six poodles beyond that gate and she doesn't care! Brave bun!






Mocha exploring Ice's cage,






Ice & Mocha nose to nose,






Ice having a little tantrum because I finally switched her off the junk food she had been eating,


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 30, 2012)

Cute buns!


----------



## critterchic (May 14, 2012)

Mocha and Ice are really getting along well during work hours and play time at home. I might try putting them together in Mocha's area sometime this week. Some bunny flop pics.






Ice she really likes sleeping in a hammock. I will have to figure something out for her when she is no longer in a cage.....






Hanging out together at work.


----------



## critterchic (May 23, 2012)

Mocha & Ice are living together!!:biggrin:Here are some pics from tonight.
They are both so mellow and calm and really get along so well.


----------



## agnesthelion (May 23, 2012)

Your buns are adorable! And I must say your buns have quite the life! What a good bunny mom you are!....and I thought I spoiled Agnes... she can't ever see these pics!


----------

